# CTD in service..



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just wanted to throw some feedback out there and try and help if I can not bashing just sharing what I know and have found out.. I do not have a diesel, but I work at a dealership. We have sold 2 black diesels and one of them is back in for the second time with a CEL on.. The first time it was in for the CEL I was told was because of the fuse block or something similar to that.. Not sure what it is in for this time but I will find out when the techs get to it and update..


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Just wanted to throw some feedback out there and try and help if I can not bashing just sharing what I know and have found out.. I do not have a diesel, but I work at a dealership. We have sold 2 black diesels and one of them is back in for the second time with a CEL on.. The first time it was in for the CEL I was told was because of the fuse block or something similar to that.. Not sure what it is in for this time but I will find out when the techs get to it and update..


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Taking mine in for a sensor replacement in the front wheel.. Warning lights for traction control and stabilitrack are on and cruise kicks out when I hit small bumps.. So far everything else is going great


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Taking mine in for a sensor replacement in the front wheel.. Warning lights for traction control and stabilitrack are on and cruise kicks out when I hit small bumps.. So far everything else is going great


Also when the diesel was in for the first time I remember walking through service and seeing the back passenger wheel off like they were trying to find something back there.. Not sure but when you said something about the front wheel I remembered that..


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Also when the diesel was in for the first time I remember walking through service and seeing the back passenger wheel off like they were trying to find something back there.. Not sure but when you said something about the front wheel I remembered that..


If it was getting a service done also they could of been rotating the tires. That is included in the 24000 miles service.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Gator said:


> If it was getting a service done also they could of been rotating the tires. That is included in the 24000 miles service.


Rotating one tire?? So like I said they had the back passenger wheel off like they were trying to find something back there..


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Rotating one tire?? So like I said they had the back passenger wheel off like they were trying to find something back there..


I wasn't saying one tire being rotated. You said you was walking through the service department and noticed the rear tire off. I just said if it was getting a service even that is was there for warranty work it was possible they rotated the tires. You didn't state that you watched what they did the entire time.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

A lot of good information in this thread......


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

FWIW, mine has 23000 miles on it now and I've not had the first issue, even minor.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Isn't the back passenger side where the fuel filter is? Maybe that's what they were trying to get to.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I walked by them the other day and asked what was wrong and they said that it's the fuse block it keeps popping.. Idk but that is what was said..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I walked by them the other day and asked what was wrong and they said that it's the fuse block it keeps popping.. Idk but that is what was said..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hmm, I wonder what the real root cause is.


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

went to try a new cruze diesel, first thing it wouldnt start, so they jumped it then they couldnt get the nav system to work, now i see they are haveing a blowout sale on it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hduplease said:


> went to try a new cruze diesel, first thing it wouldnt start, so they jumped it then they couldnt get the nav system to work, now i see they are haveing a blowout sale on it


Did it crank but not start or did it not crank? Can you give more details?


----------



## hduplease (Oct 27, 2013)

they had to jump start it with battery pack


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hduplease said:


> they had to jump start it with battery pack


 Oh, that sounds like something along the lines of someone leaving the lights on or something stupid like that.


----------

